# In Word 2007 Eurozeichen an Feld anfügen?



## Spelmann (3. März 2011)

Ich initiiere in Word über die Funktion Database eine gefilterte Abfrage aus einer Excel Datei.
Funtioniert prima. Allerdings werden die Zellformate wie Ausgabe in Euro aus Excel nicht übernommen. 
Weiß jemand einen Weg das in Word zu automatisieren?

Die Funktion wenn ich sie mir über ALT+F9 anzeigen lasse:

```
DATABASE  \d "H:\\Umsatzdaten.xls" \c "Provider=Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;User ID=Admin;Data Source=H:\\Umsatzdaten.xls;Mode=Read;Extended Properties=\"HDR=YES;IMEX=1;\";Jet OLEDB:System database=\"\";Jet OLEDB:Registry Path=\"\";Jet OLEDB:Engine Type=35;Jet OLEDB:Database Locking Mode=0;Jet OLEDB:Global Partial Bulk Ops=2;Jet OLEDB:Global Bulk Transactions=1;Jet OLEDB:New Database Password=\"\";Jet OLEDB:Create System Database=False;Jet OLEDB:Encrypt Database=False;Jet OLEDB:Don't Copy Locale on Compact=False;Jet OLEDB:Compact Without Replica Repair=False;Jet OLEDB:SFP=False;Jet OLEDB:Support Complex Data=False" \s "SELECT `Jahr`, `Monat`, `Vertriebsregion`, `Vertriebsweg`, `Umsatz`, `Anzahl`, `Provision` FROM `Umsatz$` WHERE ((`Jahr` = 2011) AND (`Monat` = 'Januar'))" \h
```


----------

